# The church is alot like the world



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Used to be that you would walk into a church and everybody would be dressed decent and so focused on worshipping the Lord. Not nowadays. You can't go into a church without having to look away from someone who is under dressed. 

Have you noticed how Hollywood is always coming out with new movies with better graphics & special effects. People want something new, something that will keep them on the edge of their seats. They go by the millions and wait in long lines to see the new movie that just came out. 

Well the church is always looking for the new preacher who will bring a new revelation. Something that will keep them entertained. A new way of presenting the gospel. Maybe some way of breaking a bible code - a secret message that God has put in his word. They flock by the millions to go see this special preacher. They are even willing to pay a good amount of money to go get a glimpse of him and hear his new revelation. 

The truth is that the gospel has not changed. God is the same yesterday, today and forever. And his message has always been the same. The great revivals in the past have not come because of some new revelation that somebody discovered. They came because people prayed and were desperate for God. They didn't look for an easy way to somehow create revival. They knew that God would send revival if they truly seek Him. Don't fall for the Hollywood preachers of today. Get on your knees and seek the Lord.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

People dress up to impress other people. We have a church in Boliver that is a come as you are. Even the preacher has been convinced to wear shorts and a casual shirt. Focus less on how people dress and more on what is in their heart. GOD knows what we look like naked. A young man came in wearing a cap and this is something that upset me at first because of my raising. I asked for help from above to clear my heart and mind and then I was glad that the young man had joined us to worship the Lord.

It is not trying to impress someone with the best clothes, rather to hear and learn the word of GOD. You should show respect, but if Jesus walked into most churches today, he would be asked to leave as he would not fit in unless he had the right clothes.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Agreed jdipper. What I meant to say is that there are women who dress with clothes that reveal a lot of their body. There is a lack of dignity.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

It's funny this was posted. I truely considered having burlap clothes made just to wear to church. I wondered how many people at the church would stare and turn their noses up.. and how many people would get my point of humbleness. I have never understood why people have to get dressed up to go to church... It's call "rituals". That's the way we have always done it mentality. 


If I did wear my burlap clothes to church torn and ashes wiped all over my body I wonder how many people would "get it".. 

Btw, it's going to happen. As soon as I can find a machine that can stitch them.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Seeker said:


> It's funny this was posted. I truely considered having burlap clothes made just to wear to church. I wondered how many people at the church would stare and turn their noses up.. and how many people would get my point of humbleness. I have never understood why people have to get dressed up to go to church... It's call "rituals". That's the way we have always done it mentality.
> 
> If I did wear my burlap clothes to church torn and ashes wiped all over my body I wonder how many people would "get it"..
> 
> Btw, it's going to happen. As soon as I can find a machine that can stitch them.


Seeker, when this happens, you should try to record it and post it on here. Yes, there probably would be many who would not even approach you. They might even turn down a hand-shake from you.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't get me wrong.. I am not trying to draw attention to myself but to simply see if people "Get it". Give God the glory.. i'm very humbled with food to eat, my health and a healthy family. It's not always been like that...


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes we need to pay more attention to the inside, not the outward appearance.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Seeker said:


> Don't get me wrong.. I am not trying to draw attention to myself but to simply see if people "Get it". Give God the glory.. i'm very humbled with food to eat, my health and a healthy family. It's not always been like that...


I hear you. Sometimes when we do something for the Lord, we stick out like a sore thumb. Does that mean we are trying to draw attention to ourselves? Not at all. We know we are doing it for God's glory and so does God. Who cares what people say as long as your motives are pure. Yes all glory to God. Hard times....yes they come to us all. Thank God he helps us get thru it.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

I was raised to wear the best you had and always go to church clean, this dont mean you have to wear a suit and tie but if you have a nice shirt and pair of pants then dont wear wore out rags


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Me too weedeater .. but, I have witnessed some very persnickety people strolling around on Sunday mornings who carry themselves like they own the place. I'd just soon stay home and listen to one of many great preachers messages and leave the "Social scene" to the pro's. But, I go for my children's sake and make sure they get the parental mentoring that is needed at that age. Otherwise, I would strike out with some of the other groups to the overpass services that cater to the needy. Now, don't read me wrong.. I have been to some very blessed churches where this dress code thing is not an issue. But it breaks my heart to know others judge me by what I wear. It goes back a ways to my childhood up bringing roots and personal morals. Sorry if I have offended anyone, this is not my intention nor is it ever my intention.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

weedeater said:


> I was raised to wear the best you had and always go to church clean, this dont mean you have to wear a suit and tie but if you have a nice shirt and pair of pants then dont wear wore out rags


Yes we should give God our best. At the same time, we shouldn't force those convictions on others.


----------

